# air-licking



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anybody have any info on a connection between vaccinosis and air-licking behavior?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

What's the history?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> What's the history?


No idea. :lol:

JK. This is an adopted dog.

Someone mentioned having read about a study that linked past vaccinosis with later air-licking, and I can't find it (or anything authoritative).

I'm more looking for general info about that; this dog is done with vaccinations. He's a senior.

Ever hear anything about a possible connection?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I would worry about gas build up and bloat. That's what is occuring when it happens with my GSD. Is there any sorta walking in circles in an apparent state of anxiety along with wanting to drink a lot of water?


Terrasita


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I would worry about gas build up and bloat. That's what is occuring when it happens with my GSD. Is there any sorta walking in circles in an apparent state of anxiety along with wanting to drink a lot of water?
> 
> 
> Terrasita


No, this isn't an emergency or anything like that.

The dog has been with me for two years, and he does it often.

I was really looking more for an educational thing ... like the study I heard about linking air-licking (a pretty common behavior, IME) with past vaccinosis.

With bloat, I think that non-productive retching is more likely than the air-licking I mean.

This is that snake-y looking deliberate kind of air-licking.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Licking and gulping air is a bloat sign as well. With Teva, it starts with the air licking. That's the first indication. If it goes on too long you will see the abdomen start to distend and harden. I now know to start intervention when I see her air licking.

Terrasita


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It can also be a sign of a highly submissive dog. Does this happen during interaction with you or anytime?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> It can also be a sign of a highly submissive dog. Does this happen during interaction with you or anytime?


No, not with this dog. I hear him from the other room (faintly) and go look to find him sitting in the living room air-licking away.

Not every day, either. But often.

He's not the first dog I have seen just like this. Different breeds, different ages.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Licking and gulping air is a bloat sign as well. With Teva, it starts with the air licking. That's the first indication. If it goes on too long you will see the abdomen start to distend and harden. I now know to start intervention when I see her air licking.
> 
> Terrasita


Ah -- I understand what you mean. That's not what I mean, though. 

This is a regular occurrence, for years now. No air-gulping, no distension or agitation or unease.



P.S. Have you considered having tacking surgery for the dog who bloats often?

That must be frightening, to see recurring bloat like that.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Haha, with this one I got fantastic hips, but her mother bloated in season and her litter sister bloated in whelp. As a young dog with each season her nerves went progressively south and by age 4 she wouldn't work at all and I was tired of the bloat scares. I know the signs before they become critical but my hubby wouldn't and I travel for work alot. I spayed her then and at least 85% of her mind returned and we didn't have another bloat scare until 4 years later. I've learned to manage her diet and watch her closely.

As Bob was indicating and thinking of the Turid Rugas "Calming Signals" book, they would see it as her attempt to relieve anxiety or calm someone else's --either dog or human.

Terrasita


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Anybody have any info on a connection between vaccinosis and air-licking behavior?


Connie I know deer do it to test if a doe is in season. They will do a lip curl and lick the air. I do it when passing by a bake shop...ooooh it smells so good! \\/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Connie I know deer do it to test if a doe is in season. They will do a lip curl and lick the air. I do it when passing by a bake shop...ooooh it smells so good! \\/



Uh huh.

Well, I'll definitely observe next time for a passing doe (in season) or maybe a bakery truck.






:lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

You probably saw all these before but this is all I was able to find quickly on the subject. Nothing authoritative unfortunately.

Last post here:
http://community.southernliving.com/archive/index.php/t-11023.html

Find the communication between "chowchowluv" and DrTobin:
http://www.doghobbyist.com/articles/StephenTobin.html

Chumley's post:
http://www.pugvillage.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1131965

I think there is some mention here:
http://pug.meetup.com/24/messages/boards/view/viewthread?thread=2289574&listpage=240


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I had seen three of them, but not the Pug one.

Thanks, Mike.

A long-time GSD breeder told me that she saw mention of a serious study by (I think) Tufts on long-term effects of early vaccinosis. One of them was periodic air-licking.

I'd like to see regular-face breed study. Seems that bracheocephalic dogs have enough going on around the face to muck up a study about air-licking.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Here are 2 links that might at least lead you to what you are searching:

http://forum1.aimoo.com/Simply_Schnauzers_Forum/Vaccination-Questions/Roxy-s-Reaction-to-Rabies-shot-1-807740.htmlhttp://

Animal Natural Health Center, Inc.
Eugene, Oregon 97401(USA)
Tel. 001 (541) 342-7665 / Fax 001 (541) 344-5356
[email protected] / www.drpitcairn.com

There's a Bouvier breeder not far from us who also specialises in alternative medicine for dogs. She translated an article of Dr. Pitcairn's about the effects of vaccination and published the link above. It reminded me too that I have a book he wrote somewhere, but in German.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, I have his books, but I was hoping to find a study done in 1999 or the 2000s by (I believe) Tufts.

Thanks!


----------

